# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Sterjo Spasse

## Beqari002

*Sterjo Spasse, asgjë s'ka ndryshuar pas vdekjes* 


Rezarta Delisula

TIRANE

Në rrugicën e përbaltur, të rrethuar nga ndërtimet gjigante një pllakë e mermertë tregon se në këtë rrugicë pa krye ka banuar shkrimtari i madh Sterjo Spasse. Shtëpia njëkatëshe ka një oborr të madh të mbjellë me portokalle. 

Ndodhet në rrugën "Him Kolli", segment që lidh rrugën e Kavajës me "Myslym Shyrin". Derën na e hap Ilindeni, djali i vetëm i shkrimtarit të madh. Ka thuajse të njëjtën pamje. Flokët kanë nisur t'i bien, ndërsa në sy edhe gojë i ngjan shumë të atit. Ilinden ose dita e Shën Ilias. Kjo ditë festohet nga kombi maqedonas jo vetëm sepse është ditë e shenjtë, por përkon edhe me kryengritjen e tyre ndaj turqve. Ilideni na tregon studion e Sterjos. Një tryezë dërrase, portreti i një tjetër shkrimtari të madh dhe mik i Sterjos, Nonda Bulkës, ndërsa dorëshkrimet janë sistemuar dhe ruhen me kujdes. Në shtëpi nuk ka ndryshuar asgjë. Një biblotekë e lyer me hidromat të bardhë me rreth 2000 tituj rrethon atë dhomë të vogël që në kohët e sotme quhet "sogiorno", ndërsa sipër rafteve tavani i dërrasës ka nisur të bëjë bark. Këtë shtëpi shkrimtari i viteve '30 e ka blerë në 1954-n. 

*Cironkat*
I lindur më 1912-n dhe i rritur në Gllomboç, fshat i vogël anë liqenit të Prespës, shija e shkrimtarit lidhej pikërisht me traditën e zonës: cironka të thara e të tymosura. E shoqja e Ilindenit tregon se Sterjo nuk kishte absolutisht pretendime për ushqimin. Sterjo "pinte pak cigare në ditë, por, kur u sëmur me zemër, e la fare". Ndërsa "raki pinte vetëm gjysmë gote në ditë" siç thotë i biri. Shkrimtari pëlqente më shumë t'u jepte shokëve për të pirë. "Nga ora 6 deri në 10 të mëngjesit babai lexonte, pastaj sërish lexonte, lexonte... Ndonjëherë i pëlqente të lante enët, të merrte pluhurat dhe të krasiste pemët në oborr. Më pas rrinte me shokët dhe miqtë hallexhinj që vinin nga fshati, na thotë Ilindeni. Kur e pyesim mbi ngjashmërinë me të atin, Ilindeni qesh, duke na thënë se nuk i ngjan fare. "Më shumë babait i ngjan Ariani, djali im, jo vetëm në paraqitje, por edhe si tip. Unë kur kam objekt pune jam si babai: punoj shumë, ndërsa ai, edhe kur nuk kishte objekt pune, lexonte shumë. Dhe ky është ndryshimi im me të", sqaron Ilindeni.

*Sterjovica*

Në Maqedoni është traditë që gratë marrin emrat e burrave me një prapashtesë, thërrisnin Sterjovica. Komshinjtë edhe sot nuk e mbajnë mend emrin e vërtetë të gruas, e cila e fliste shumë pak shqipen. Sterjovica emrin e vet e kishte Nikolina apo, siç njihet në zonën e Prespës, Nikolina e Llazo Dudes. Gruaja e shkrimtari nuk kishte asnjë klasë shkollë. Ajo u fejua me Sterjon në 12 gusht 1928 kur ishte 15 vjeç e gjysmë, ndërsa Sterjo vetëm 16. "Prindërit kishin shumë diferencë kulturore, por megjithatë s'i kemi dëgjuar asnjëherë të grinden me njëri-tjetrin apo të shkëmbejnë ndonjë batutë", thotë gruaja e Ilindenit, Maria. Sterjo dhe Sterjovica bënë tre fëmijë, një djalë e dy vajza. Sterjovica u mësonte fëmijëve e më pas nipërve e mbesave, maqedonisht. Komshinjtë e mbajnë mend Sterjon tek përcillte në fund të rrugicës miqtë e largët, studentët e zonës së tij dhe hallexhinjtë e ky ishte vendi ku ata puqeshin thuajse çdo orë të ditës, ndërsa në dimër shkrimtari mbante supeve xhaketën e lëkurës. Shkrimtari i madh i romanit të rrallë filozofik "Pse" vdiq në 1989-n, por dera nuk iu mbyll asnjëherë. Gjuhëtari Mahir Domi, njëkohësisht edhe shok i tij i Normales, e vizitonte shpesh familjen e Sterjos. Ndërsa i madhi Mitrush Kulteli , kishte shkuar në shtëpinë e mikut të tij Sterjo sikur e parandiente ndarje.

----------


## Brari

*Historia e banesave ku jetoi shkrimtari i njohur nga Prespa  * 

*"Hoteli Spasse" i Sterjo Spasses
*

Dorina TOPOLLAJ

Miku i tij i shtrenjtë, Nonda Bulka, e quante me të drejtë "Hoteli Spasse". Dhjetëra vetë në ditë trokisnin në portën e shtëpisë private, aty në kthesinën e rrugës së Kavajës, ku banonte shkrimtari Sterjo Spasse. Në më të shumtën e rasteve, ishin nga Gllomboçi, fshati ku kishte lindur njeriu që shkroi romanin e parë filozofik shqiptar, "Pse?!". Spasse ishte larguar nga fshati buzë Prespës, që në moshën 10-vjeçare, e s'ishte kthyer më për të jetuar atje.
"Rekordi ka qenë kur njëherë ndenjën për të fjetur 16 vetë", tregon djali i shkrimtarit Ilindeni, duke kujtuar se atë natë të gjithë po vrisnin mendjen se ku t'i vendosnin mysafirët. Por si gjithmonë, në shtëpinë e Spasses do të kishte vend për të gjithë. Shtëpia edhe tani pas 52 vjetësh, është po ajo: Me një oborr të gjerë përpara dhe me një lulishte të bukur me portokalle për të cilën kujdeset bashkëshortja e Ilindenit, Maria. Së bashku me të shoqen Nikolina dhe me fëmijët e tij, Spasse ishte vendosur në këtë shtëpi në vitin 1954, pas 9 vitesh jetese me qira, që nga 1 janari i vitit 1946, kur ai kishte marrë në Tiranë edhe familjen. "Babai e zgjodhi këtë shtëpi me Mitrush Kutelin", kujton Ilindeni. Shkrimtari kishte vënë ca para mënjanë nga romani "Ata nuk ishin vetëm", por ato nuk mjaftonin. "Mitrush Kuteli dhe Mahir Domi i dhanë para borxh për ta blerë shtëpinë", tregon djali i shkrimtarit. Ndërkohë, Sterjo Spasse, kishte pasur mundësi të blinte një shtëpi më të lirë nga ato të të shpronësuarve, por asnjëherë nuk kishte pranuar të bënte një gjë të tillë. Shtëpia tip elbasanase dhe e ndërtuar me qerpiç kishte dy dhoma e një kuzhinë. "Ajo kushtoi 180 mijë lekë. Atëherë aq para janë sa 180 milionë sot", thotë Ilindeni. 
"Pse do ta shisje ti", e pyet e shoqja, Maria, ndërsa ngre kokën mbi një vazo lulesh me të cilën po merret prej më shumë se gjysmë ore. Ilindeni buzëqesh, duke kthyer përgjigjen që ajo e dinte shumë mirë. Nuk mund ta shesë shtëpinë. Kujton se i ati e donte shumë këtë strehë. I pëlqente se kish diell, gjelbërim. "Ndonjëherë krasiste barin, sa të gjendej me punë", kujton ai. Aty kishte gjetur qetësinë që i mungonte që prej moshës 10-vjeçare, atëherë kur ishte larguar nga shtëpia për të studiuar dhe ku jetonte sa andej-këndej. 
Fillimisht kishte shkuar në Korçë, më pas në Elbasan ku mbaroi edhe Normalen, ndërsa më vonë u transferua me punë në Gjirokastër. Atje ishte mësues i Gjuhës Shqipe. "Shtëpi" e tij ishin konviktet ose hanet. Në atë kohë, e gjente veten shumë herë më mirë sesa në shtëpinë e tij në Gllomboç, ku zienin fjalët për martesën e tij. E kishin fejuar me Nikolinën, vajzën me të cilën lozte kur ishte fëmijë. "Jam fejue me 12 gusht 1928. Atëherë unë ishjem 16 vjeç, kurse e fejuemja e eme 15 vjeç e gjysëm. Jam fejue më tepër me dashjen e prindërve se sa me dëshirën time", shkruan në kujtimet e tij shkrimtari i njohur ("Im atë Sterjo", fq. 35). "Babai im edhe e donte, edhe s'e donte nënën time", tregon Ilindeni. Në këtë dyzim dashurie, disa muaj para martesës, ai filloi të shkruante romanin që e përjetësoi si shkrimtar, "Nga jeta në jetë. Pse?!". Në shumë vepra të tij ai vendoste personazhe reale, dhe në "Pse?!", ky personazh ishte vetë ai. Me një ndryshim. Për Gjon Zaverin rezervoi një fund tragjik. Romanin e përfundoi në Korçë, ku fillimisht punoi si mësues, e më pas si drejtor i një shkolle filloreje. Ndërkohë në fillim të qershorit 1939, Sterjo Spassen e emëruan në Tiranë. Ishte sekretar i ministrit të Arsimit, Ernest Koliqi. Por vetëm për tri javë. Natyra e tij nuk përshtatej me këtë detyrë, e ai shkëputet për një kurs të italishtes në Peruxhia të Italisë. Kur kthehet në Tiranë punon pranë Komisionit Teknik të Arsimit e jeton në një dhomë me qira, në një shtëpi dykatëshe në Pazarin e Ri. Vitet kalonin ndërkohë. Ishte 20 vjeç kur u martua dhe tashmë kishte 12 vjet që jetonte me qira larg familjes. Me një letër drejtuar të atit, i kërkon lejen që të marrë edhe familjen me vete. Kështu në shtëpinë nr. 12, në rrugën "Him Kolli", futur thellë në Rrugën e Kavajës, ata jetuan gjithmonë me shtëpinë plot dhe të gëzuar. 


*Intervista/Flet Ilinden Spasse, djali i shkrimtarit* 

*"Pse nuk u botua "Pse?!"-ja në kohën e monizmit"*

Tek Ilinden Spasse nuk rrjedh vetëm gjaku i Sterjo Spasses, por edhe dëshira për të shkruar po si ai. Djalit të vetëm të shkrimtarit të njohur i është dashur ta sakrifikojë këtë bekim, për hir të dashurisë për të atin dhe veprën e tij. "Më duhet të punoja për të nxjerrë në dritën veprën e babait dhe kështu s'kisha kohë të punoja për vete", tregon ai. Por edhe në këtë mënyrë, s'i ka shpëtuar "bekimit". Më së miri këtë e tregon libri "Im atë Sterjo", i cili është cilësuar si një roman i mirëfilltë. Përveçse djalë i shkrimtarit, Ilindeni ishte edhe miku dhe bashkëpunëtori i tij më i ngushtë. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Tirana Observer", Ilindeni tregon marrëdhëniet me të atin. Si ishte Sterjo Spasse si prind, si punonte ai dhe përse nuk u botua gjatë kohës së monizmit romani "Pse?!". Kryevepra, të cilën Spasse e shkroi në moshën 20-vjeçare, u ribotua vetëm pas ardhjes së demokracisë. 

Përse nuk u botua romani "Pse?!" në kohën e diktaturës?

"Pse?!" ishte i pari roman filozofik në Shqipëri. Ai u bë mjaft i njohur për kohën, saqë në popull qarkullonte dhe ajo shprehja "psenë s'e ka gjetur as Sterjo Spasse". Njerëzve u lindin mjaft pse në kokë dhe babai arriti që këto pse t'i hedhë në art. Por subjekti kishte fat tragjik. Në kohën e monizmit, "Pse?!"-ja nuk u botua sepse kishte frymë disfatiste. 

Çfarë thoshte babai juaj për këtë?

Sigurisht që i vinte keq. Ajo ishte kryevepra e tij dhe këtë ai e dinte. Por nuk fliste për këtë gjë. Fatkeqësisht edhe kritika s'ka folur shumë për këtë roman. Në fakt, ai do kulturë shumë të madhe për ta studiuar. Është romani i parë filozofik në Shqipëri dhe të tillë, s'di të ketë shumë.

Po për miqtë e tij, pjesa më e madhe e të cilëve u burgos, çfarë thoshte?

Babai mërzitej shumë. Edhe për Mitrushin kur u arrestua, edhe për të tjerët... I donte shumë dhe bëhej shumë i mbyllur kur ndodhnin ngjarje të tilla.

Si e vlerësoni Sterjo Spassen si prind dhe si shkrimtar?

Babai ka qenë njeri shumë i veçantë. Me mua ishte si shok. Me të vjetrit sillej si plak, me fëmijët si fëmijë. Qeshte gjithmonë. Edhe me nënën, edhe pse kishin një disnivel shumë të madh kulturor, kishte një dashuri dhe harmoni që zor se e gjen tek çiftet e tjera. Në fakt, nëna diti t'i mbante familjen dhe këtë babai s'ia harroi kurrë. I donte shumë, nusen, nipërit dhe mbesat. Edhe kur shkruante dhe ata i bënin zhurmë, bërtisnin apo dhe i kapnin flokët, ai asnjëherë s'mërzitej. Vetëm qeshte. Ndërsa si shkrimtar mund të them se vepra e tij ka mbi 1 mijë personazhe të shtresave të ndryshme, të kombësive të ndryshme. Ndërkohë që Tolstoi ka 600. Dashuria dhe e thjeshta ishte në qendër të veprës së tij, dhe ndoshta për këtë ai mbijetoi në këtë sistem.

Kur e zbuluat veten se ishit shkrimtar?

Unë shkruaja, por babait nuk i tregoja. Shumë vonë, vendosa t'i them. Madje më kujtohet tregimi me titull "Duke kërkuar vajzën". Ia dhashë dhe ai s'tha asnjë fjalë. Një ditë Nonda Bulka vjen në shtëpi dhe më hidhet në qafë. U botua më tha. Unë nuk kisha mundësi të shkruaja për vete. Babai në vitet '60 u sëmur nga zemra dhe unë e ndihmoja me makinën e shkrimit. Më pas më duhet të botoja veprat e tij, por kam menduar se do ishte më e vlefshme kjo sesa të shkruaja vetë.

A ka Sterjo Spasse vepra të pabotuara?

Ka një roman që s'i kam hyrë. Ai flet për Tiranën e pasçlirimit dhe e ka titullin "Dafina". Gjithashtu është edhe një përmbledhje me tregime. Për t'u botuar duan shumë punë dhe financim.

Kur e morët iniciativën që të shkruanit një libër për babanë tuaj?

Ditën që vdiq. Atëherë vendosa që biografinë e tim ati do ta bëja unë. Kam punuar mbi 20 monografi, mbi arkivin e tij, me kujtimet dhe e kam botuar në vitin 1995.

*Monumenti*
Atë çfarë s'e bëri shteti shqiptar gjatë diktaturës, e bëri një mik i Sterjo Spasses, për 70-vjetorin e tij. Romanin "Pse?!", ai e mermerizoi duke i thënë se aty e kishte kryeveprën e tij të përjetshme, edhe pse nuk i botohej. "Babai u gëzua shumë për këtë dhuratë", tregon Ilindeni. 

Tirana Observer

----------


## kurkushi

Diç s`me eshte e qarte ketu!Une dij qe romani "Pse" eshte botuar diku nga vitet e gjashtedhjeta.Vet e kam lexuar gjashte here!
Ndoshta do e sqaron dikush kete!

----------


## Brari

pse... romani PSE.. eshte shkruar e botuar ne vitet e ahmet zogut.. 
ne vitet enveriste u ndalua sepse ishte shum lirik.. shum melankonik etjetj.. pra pa operativ e spiuna e kanibale..

pra nuk i pershtatej epokes enveriste.. qe i duhej te prodhonte polpotist si puna jote..

----------


## kurkushi

> pse... romani PSE.. eshte shkruar e botuar ne vitet e ahmet zogut.. 
> ne vitet enveriste u ndalua sepse ishte shum lirik.. shum melankonik etjetj.. pra pa operativ e spiuna e kanibale..
> 
> pra nuk i pershtatej epokes enveriste.. qe i duhej te prodhonte polpotist si puna jote..


More Ti Bari...
ti vetem polpotizmin e mbane ne goje dhe ketu diç s`eshte ne regull.Nese eshte i ndyre si mund ta pertypesh tere kohen!
Une per vedi e nderoj punen e tij aq sa dij une se ç`ka bere!Nejse...

Une nuk e dij asnje kohe qe ka qene e Ahmet Zogut.Shqiperuia asnjehere s`ka qene shtet me vehte pa nje pushtues brenda gjer me 1944.
Mos valle keta te jashtmit italia dhe Princ Widi e deshironin shkaterrimin e renise se re shqiptare me romanin PSE,kur dihej se ne ç`gjendje ishin shqiptaret me aresim,kulture,zhvillim!Une do te thoja se ky roman ne at kohe ka qene njesoj i demshem sikurse Droga e sotme!Romani Pse u eshte lejuar te lexohet te gjithe studenteve te letersise dhe filozofise por vetem ne biblioteka e jo neper shtepi,çka per mua ka qene plotesisht me vend!
Dhe nese paska qene i ndaluar ky liber,si eshte e mundur qe une e kam lexuar gjate kohes se Enverit dhe kete studjuar gjashte here? Une nuk kuptoj asgje perse duhet te fyhet enveri, kur romani ka qarkulluar lirshem tere kohen dhe askush s`eshte marur ne pyetje sa dij une asnjehere per te! Nese te ka ndodhur ty,thuaje! Megjithese ai roman s`ka qene gje tjeter veqse shkaterrues i rinise!

Ti vazhdo e pertypu...

----------


## TikTak

> pse... romani PSE.. eshte shkruar e botuar ne vitet e ahmet zogut.. 
> ne vitet enveriste u ndalua sepse ishte shum lirik.. shum melankonik etjetj.. pra pa operativ e spiuna e kanibale..
> 
> pra nuk i pershtatej epokes enveriste.. qe i duhej te prodhonte polpotist si puna jote..


pse-n e ka lexu gjith tirona mer brar megjithse qe i nalum
ene rushen
ene donin e qet

tirona esigjo ska pas t'nalum hahahaha

mkujtohet i here shko xhaja jem me ble mish ka pas qen 195 lek kg 
ene i thot kasapi ska mish
pse me daj i thot xhaja

ate se di un e di baba - dulla
i thot xhaja jem te dhjefsha ty me gjith baben hahahahaha

xhaja jem braro qe gazetar  ke bashkimi
ene hic asigjo se gjeti

se tani mu kujtu. kur t'pysshnin tiron pse thojshim at e din strerjo spase hahahaha

----------


## Albo

*INTERVISTA/ Flet shkrimtari Iliden Spasse, i biri i Sterjo Spasses*

_- Dyqani, përballë rra*pit të Bezistanit u bë për Sterjon "biblioteka" kry*esore

- Shkri*mi i tij  i parë "Problema"  botuar në gazetën "O*ra" të Ti*ra*nës

- Sterjoja u shkri me nismëtarët e re*vi*stës "Nor*ma*li*sti",

- Në vitin 1932 ai u emërua si mësues i gjuhës shqipe në shkollën e Derviçanit  të Gjirokastrës

- Në sundimin e Zogut dolën shkrimtarë të mëdhenj si: Migjeni, Nonda Bulka, Petro Marko, Dhimitër Shuteriqi dhe Ali Asllani

- Sterjo e urrente regjimin e Zogut ndaj nuk e takoi asnjëherë atë

- Revista me Vedat Kokonën, Mitrush Kutelin dhe Nexhat Akiun kundër pushtimit fashist

- Takimi në luftë me Dhora Lekën,  Shefqet Musaranë, Kolë Jakovën, Zihni Sakon,  Andrea Varfin

- Nga  figurat kryesore  të luftës aty u njoh me Hysni Kapon., Bako Dervishin 

- Në vitin 1958, së bashku me Ismail Kadaranë vajtën në Institutin “Gorki” në Moskë_

Albert ZHOLI

Sterjo u lind më 14 gusht të vitit 1914, në fshatin Gllomboç të Komunës së Pustecit, Qarku i Korçës. Në atë kohë, e tërë zona e Prespës,  deri më 1924 ndodhej nën Greqi. Ndaj dhe Sterjoja dy klasat e para të shkollës fillore i kreu në fshatin Nivicë, matanë liqenit të Prespës, i kreu në gjuhën greke. Edhe tani ky fshat ndodhet në Greqi.  Më 1924, kur Prespa e Vogël kaloi nën Shqipëri, Sterjoja e vazhdoi shkollën në fshatin fqinjë, Goricë e madhe, shkollë që u hap atë vit në gjuhën shqipe me mësues Pandeli Sinën. Duke rënë në sy për të mirë në mësime, me ndërhyrjen e vetë mësuesit, Sterjoja u çua në Korçë, ku vazhdoi plotoren.: Ditën shkonte në shkollë, ndërsa pasdite bënte ndonjë punë si çirak në hanin e Napuçes e më vonë atë të Alo beut.., :Klasën IV dhe V,  i mori brenda vitit. Edhe pas kësaj, në vitin VI, Sterjoja shkëlqeu në mësime...

Si vazhdoi më tej jeta e Sterjos?

Më tej, nën ndikimin e mësuesve të tij të parë Nikolla Mitace, Riza Haliti, Ilo Mitkë Qafëzezi,  Sotir Paphristo, Sterjoja u nis për të vazhduar Normalen e Elbasanit. Edhe mësuesit e kësaj shkolle si A: Xhuvani, Ahmet Duhanxhiu, Teki Tela, Vasil Qiriako, Vasil Andoni, Simon Shuteriqi, etj., të cilët mbartnin kulturën perëndimore, se në perëndim kishin mbaruar, e mbajtën mjaft afër Sterjon.... Aty, në vitin e parë u njoh me Mahir Domin, që ishte i jashtëm dhe që gjithnjë mbante li*bra e re**vista ndër duar.        

                 - Babai më ka abonuar në të gji*tha fletoret ... Do të vish t'i shohim ke dyqani i tij? – i  tha një ditë Sterjos.

                 E kështu, si papritur e pa kujtuar, ata të dy morën rru*gën e Re*net, andej nga Rrapi i Bezistanit. Dhe aty filluan të njiheshin e të shfletonin  të përkohshmet që dilnin në Shqipëri.. Ato filluan ta tërhiqnin aq shumë Sterjon, sa ai fi*llo**i po*thu*ajse çdo mbasdite të vinte në dyqan, t'i shfletonte ato e të kë*mbe*nte me*ndi*me me Mahirin për çdo gjë që lexonin, më vonë të këmbente mendime për përmbajtjen e tyre edhe me mësuesit...    Kështu, ajo kthi*na e vogël te dyqani i ma*ni*fak*turave, përballë rra*pit të Bezistanit u bë për Sterjon "biblioteka" kry*esore. Aty ai ndeshi ga*zetën e pa*rë të shtetit të pavarur shqiptar "Për*lindja e Shqipëniës" (1913 - 1914), koleksionin e plotë të  së për*muajshmes të jezuitëve të Shko**drës, "Përparimi" (janar 1914 - dhje*tor 1916), "Kopshtin le*trar" të Xhu*vanit të tij të dashur, disa nu*mra të përmbledhura e të lidhura me një ka*pak të trash, të zi të re*vi*stës "Ylli i më*ngje*sit" që kish dalë në Boston Mass të SHBA në ja*na*rin e vitit 1917.  Sidomos të dy filloi t’i tërhiqte revista "Shkolla e re". Fry*ma edu*ka*ti*ve që përshkonte  me shkrimet e përkthyera  e të për*shta*tura, që fli*snin për hi**storinë e edukatës së popujve të vjetër pa*ra erës së re, për kinezët e in*di*a*nët, persianët e egjiptianët, për e*dukatën e gre*kë*ve të lashtë e të ro*ma*kë*ve, për Platonin e A*ri*sto*telin, për Cezarin, Ves*pasianin, Katonin, Se*ne*kën, Ciceronin etj., kjo revistë ua hapte horizontin dhe ua nxiste fantazinë të dyve për të hulumtuar më tepër. Fry*ma didaktike e shkrimeve lëndore për gjuhën, për numëratoren, gje*ografinë, diturinë (natyre), e*du*ki*min (mo*ral) i afronte më pranë shko*llës, më pranë profesionit të ty*re, i bënte ata që të diskutonin me sho*kët e rendeve më të larta dhe me mësuesit Vasil An*do*ni  e Teki Te*la, me Ahmet Gashin e Ismail Haxhihysenin etj., etj.. Ndë*rsa në Revistën Pe*dagogjike (1922), ata për herë të parë panë të flitet për te*ma të tilla të përgjithshme si "Psikologjia e edukatës", "Situata psi*ko*lo*gji**ke", "E*dukata morale në shkollat fillore", që ishin artikuj studimorë të për**kthyer me karakter pedagogjik e psikologjik. Këta artikuj që afro**heshin me botën shpirtërore të tyre, filluan t'u jepnin një drej*tim të shë*ndoshë for*mi*mit psiko-pedagogjik të tyre.  Në këtë marramendje mendimesh, ndjenjash, di*sku*ti*mesh të ndry*shme, Sterjoja padashur u shkri me nismëtarët e re*vi*stës "Nor*ma*li*sti", që ishin mësuesit dhe nxënësit e rendit më të lartë, të 1929-s. Nu*m*rin e parë të kësaj reviste ai e mbante në gji.  Duke e lexuar dhe  rilexuar atë, ai fi*lloi në më*nyrë të pavetëdijshme të shkarravisë në një letër, të he*dhë me*ndi*me të ndry*shme, të mbushë një, dy, tri faqe ... të mbu*shë krejt pa ve*tëdije. Nuk e kup*tonte se ç'bënte, se ç'hidhte në letër, vetëm në fund, kur i vuri pikën, kur i shterën mendimet, u kujtua...   26 qershori i viti 1929 për Sterjon do të mbetej një di*të e pa*ha*rru*ar. Nuk kish ndjerë kurrë gëzim më të madh se sa në kë*të ditë kur pa shkri*min e tij "Problema" të botuar në gazetën "O*ra" të Ti*ra*nës. Nuk u be*sonte syve, që në fund të ar*ti*ku*llit i*shte vërtet emri tij, Ster*jo Spasse. "Kush duron trashëgon ... " i lindi te*ma për një shkrim tjetër, që u bo*tua në "Normalistin1''.  Dhe kështu, nisi va*zhda e shkrimeve, që pa*so*nin njëri-tjetrin e që bo*to*he*shin në "Nor*malistin'", organi që u bë bu*rimi i krijimtarisë së tij  në këtë fa*zë të je*tës shkollore dhe të më*su*esisë së hershme, or*ga*ni që rri*ti personalitetin dhe prestigjin e tij.                         

-Mbas përfundimit, ku filloi punë? Kush e ndihmoi?

Mbas përfundimit të Normales në vitin 1932 ai u emërua si mësues i gjuhës shqipe në shkollën fillore të Derviçanit  të Gjirokastrës. Duke e patur afër Gjirokastrën, ai pothuajse çdo javë shkonte aty ku u njoh me shumë mësues dhe intelektualë vendas. Është për t’u përmendur se, aty u njoh për herë të parë me Petro Markon, kritikun Vangjel  Koçën. Aty u bë bashkëpunëtor i rregullt i gazetës “Demokratia”, një gazetë tepër e përhapur për kohën. Pas kësaj, më 1934 u transferua fillimisht në Voskopojë, pastaj në Korçë, ku veprimtaria e tij botuese dhe aktivitete arsimore morën përmasa më të mëdha:  Nga fundi i  vitit 1939 u transferua në Tiranë si drejtor didaktik pranë Ministrisë së arsimit. Nga raportet që atë kohë i ka dërguar Ministrisë së Arsimit, del lufta që ai ka bërë për mbarëvajtjen e shkollave të Malësisë së Matit dhe Shëngjergjit, për hapjen e sa më shumë shkollave aty, për ngritjen e sa më shumë ndërtesave shkollore dhe për lehtësimin e nxënësve të varfër me mjete mësimore e ushqime.

Marrëdhëniet e tij me Zogun?!

Nuk ka pasur asnjë marrëdhënie intime me të, madje nuk kishte rastisur as ta takonte ndonjëherë, pasi nuk punonte në Tiranë.. Por është një fakt i pakundërshtueshëm, që në kohën e Zogut, shtypi ka qenë mjaft i lirë. Po të shikosh atë shtyp tani, befasohesh për guximin që kanë pasur gazetarët e kohës për të trajtuar probleme të ndryshme, duke kritikuar edhe qeverinë. Pikërisht, kjo është arsyeja kryesore, që në vitet ‘30, lindi një letërsi mjaft realiste, lindën figura të shquara të letërsisë sonë, që nga Migjeni, Nonda Bulka, Petro Marko, Dhimitër Pasko, Shefqet Musaj, Dhimitër Shuteriqi, Ali Asllani, Vedat Kokona etj.. Në këtë kuadër edhe Sterjo Spasse dha këto vite ndihmesën e vet në fushën e letërsisë e të arsimit.

- Si u afirmua Sterjoja si shkrimtar?

Sterjoja u afirmua si shkrimtar, jo me shkollë të lartë, por vetëm me shkollën e mesme. Një gjë që e karakterizonte atë ishte se ai lexonte shumë, punonte shumë. Kulturën e gjithanshme, më tepër e mori si autodidakt. Ndonëse, i plotësonte të gjitha kriteret për të vazhduar me bursë shtetit shkollën e lartë diku në vendet e perëndimit, atij nuk iu krijua kjo mundësi. E pati peng në zemër këtë. Në vitin 1942, me shpenzimet e veta vajti në Peruxhia të Italisë, ku kreu me korrespodencë dy vite për pedagogji, në shkollën pedagogjike për të huajt. Për shkak të luftës e la për gjysmë atë...Më vonë pas çlirimit,  mbaroi me korrespodencë fakultetin gjuhë-letërsi në Tiranë. Në vitin 1958, së bashku me Ismail Kadarenë vajtën për dy vjet për të kryer Institutin “Gorki” në Moskë. Në atë periudhë, aty vazhdonin Fakultetin e Letërsisë katër vjeçar Dhimitër Xhuvani, Qamil Buxheli, e ndonjë tjetër... Gjatë kësaj periudhe ai studioi shumë, sidomos klasikët e letërsisë   botërore...

-Ku ishte Sterjoja në periudhën kur Italia fashiste po pushtonte Shqipërinë, si e përjetoi ai këtë moment. A u lidh me lëvizjen komuniste?

Më 7 prill 1939, Shqipëria u pushtua nga Italia fashiste. Në atë kohë Sterjoja ndodhej në. Korçë. Si gjithë intelektualët e ndershëm këtë pushtim e përjetoi me indinjatë të thellë. Non*da Bulka atëherë do të shkru*a*n*te poemën "Mu*jo Ulqinaku1 ", Vedat Ko*kona poemën "7 prilli2 " etj. Ndërsa Ster*joja, qëndrimin e vet ndaj pushtimit fashist do ta shpre*hte në një letër drej*tuar mësuesit të tij, Vasil A*ndonit : " ... Dhe viti 1939, në vend të lumturisë e idealeve, na e shi*ti Shqi*përinë, na e solli skllavërinë : hapi dyert e bur*gut e të in*ter*nimeve, na çeli varret mu brenda në gjirin e në*na*ve e  të mo*tra*ve duke na va*rur e duke na vrarë ajkën e dja*lë*risë, e asaj djalërie që është maqina kon**struktive e Shqipërisë së nesërme : na dogji dhe na shkrumoi katundet dhe na pu*shka*toi katundarët, palca je*ti*ke e Shqipërisë së kurdohershme. Çdo pëllëmbë vend arbëror ë*sh*të një varr, çdo bulzë ujë Shqi*pë*rie është gjak, gjak shqiptari, gjak nëneje, gjak motre, gjak vë**llau, gjak i yt e i em ! Viti 1939 e ru*an fillin e kësaj tragjedie të për*nxi*shme kombëtare3 ... Dufin ndaj pushtimit fashist  Sterjoja bashkë më Vedat Kokonën, Mitrush Kutelin dhe Nexhat Akiun u përpoqën ta nxirrnin me anën e revistës letrare që botuan më 1943, Revistë kjo mjaft përparimtare për kohën , me këtë ata  “deshin të fa*shi*snin kokat e nxehta, që po shka*të*rronin fatet e kombit”, deshën të sen*sibilizonin ndje*njat kombëtare të po*pullit. Ndërsa me lëvizjen komuniste ai nuk u përfshi asnjëherë... edhe pas çlirimit. Në këtë revistë u botuan shkrime nga ajka e me*ndë*ri*se shqip*ta**re: Ali Asllani, Aleksandër Xhuvani. Manush Pe*shkë*pi*a, An*don Fra*shë*ri, Kol Ashta, Ziaudin Kodra, Stavro Frashëri, Chri-Chriu, Fa*ik Ko*ni*ca, Myzafer Xhaxhiu, Fan S. Noli, Rem Vo*gli1, Ismet Toto, Has*an Ce*ka, Sadi Pejani, Koço Semini, Be*sim Qorri, Vehxhi Bu*ha*ra*ja, Jup Ka*strati, Fejzi Dika, Drita Kur*te*zi, Selman Riza, Las*gush Po*ra*de*ci, Li*rak Dodbiba, Sotir Caci, Mi*gjeni etj., etj..

- A mori pjesë në luftë, ku dhe si u ingranua aty. Kush ishin shokët e tij të luftës. Si i përshkruan ata? - Kë nga udhëheqësit e luftës ka takuar në ato vite dhe çfarë kujtimesh ruan?

Po , nga mezi i tetorit 1944, u paraqit në  shtabin e përgjithshëm të kor*pa*r*ma**tës. Aty takoi  Dhora Lekën,  Shefqet Musaranë. Kolë Jakovën, Zihni Sakon,  Andrea Varfin ... Nga figurat kryesore  të luftës aty u njoh me Hysni Kapon. komisari i ko*r*p*ar*ma*tës, Bako Dervishin  (Pa*tri*o*ti), ko**mandant i Brigadës V,  Spiro Shalsin nga Brigada VI, Nexhip Vin*ça*nin (mësues në Vlorë) nga Brigada VI, Lufter Hoxhën nga Vlora, komandanti ie korp*ar*ma*tës, Dali Ndreun etj., të cilët, tregonin episode të ndry*shme luftimesh . Në shtabin e divizionit u  njoh me Mehmet Shehun, komandantin e Brigadës  I dhe  Panajot Plakun nënkomisar i brigadës parë. etj..  Aty Sterjoja u mor me agjippropin,  Në Tufinë  banoi  në zyrën e teknikës së Brigadës I, ku bashkëpunoi për nxjerrjen e një buletini të përditshëm, që fliste për luftën që bënin partizanët për çlirimin e Tiranës,. Kujtimet që ka lënë për këtë periudhë  janë  mjaft interesante.

Ka marrë pjesë në ndonjë Kongres?

Në Kongresin e Arsimtarëve Antifashistë. Më 15 nëntor, bashkë me 25 delegate të tjerë, Sterioja niset më këmbë për të marrë pjesë në Kongresin e Arsimtarëve Antifashistë në Korçë. Kalojnë nga Selba, Dërshani, Mollagjeshi dhe më 17 nëntor arrijnë në Elbasan. Steroja fjeti në shtëpinë e mikut të tij, mësuesit Sotir Paparisto. Të nesërmen, përsëri në këmbë, përmes Babjes, vajtën në Qukës, ku fjetën në shtëpinë e Rexhep Kopaçes. Për fat, aty në Qukës gjetën, një makinë. Gjatë rrugës dukeshin gjurmët e luftës : kuaj të vrarë dhe automobila të djegur. Më 20 nëntor arritën në Korçë. Korça iu duk e qeshur : velloja e skllavërisë në këtë qytet ishte zhdukur. Njerëzit buzëqeshnin...

Të nesërmen, herët në mëngjes, Sterioja u nis për në Gllomboç, që të çmallej më Ditkën, Hon e Nikolinën, me prindërit vëllezërit nipërit e mbesat. Kaq kohë pa u takuar. Fëmijët iu dukën të rritur. Prindërit të mplakur. Vëllanë Joshe e gjeti mjaft të sëmurë. E kishin shpënë në llixhat e Dibrës, por, pa efekt Thonin se llixhat e Elbasanit janë më të mira për sëmundjen e këmbës që kish ... Vëllanë Donë e gjeti baba me fëmijë të tretë.

-Pas çlirimit ku e caktuan me punë?

Pas çlirimit për një kohë 3-4 vjeçare ka punuar si mësues në disa shkolla shtatëvjeçare të kryeqytetit; pastaj në Ministrinë e arsimit, në drejtorinë e teksteve shkollore, ku është marrë me hartimin e programmeve dhe teksteve shkollore në kuadrin e reformës arsimire të vitit 1946. Në vitin 1954 u transferua në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve të Shqipëtrisë ku ka qenë redaktor i revistës Nëntori dhe shef i prozës shqipe. Në vitet 60 doli në profesion të lirë.

-Kush ishin shokët e tij që vinin shpesh në shtëpi. Personalisht ti çfarë kujtimesh ruan me shokët e tij?

Sterjoja ka patur mjaft shokë “të zemrës” në mund të shprehem kështu, që ishin të fushave të ndryshme, por që u hahej muhabeti e që ruajtën marrëdhëniet deri në fund të jetës. Në Normalen e Elbasanit si shokë të ngushtë ka patur  Vasil Vaskën, Vasil Kushin, Xhavit Dishnicën, Tasi Gushon, më vonë në Korçë Kristaq Cepën, Aleko Konomin, Gaqo Konomin etj. Petër Elezin,: Nga shkrimtarët shokë të ngushtë ka patur, Mitrush Kutelin, Mustafa Greblleshi, Nexhat Hakiun, Nonda Bulka, Ziaudin Kodra, Zisa Cikuli, Fatmir Gjata, Llazar Siliqi , e më vonë Nasho Jorgaqin, Hamit Boriçin etj..Nga gjuhëtarët Mahir Domin, Petër Elezin,etnografen Andromaqi Gjergji; historianin Petraq Pepo, , Në shtëpi vinin gjithnjë me gratë e tyre Dhimitër Shuteriqi dhe Shefqet  Musaraj…Më ka bërë përshtypje, që ata asnjëherë nuk flisnin për letërsinë, por për shëndetin  …Ka patur shokë mjaft të ngushtë doktorët Janko Theodhosi, Bajram Prezën, Ylli Popëm, Pandeli Çinën. Me këta më tepër flisnin për letërsinë e historinë, se sa për mjeksinë. Ishin me mjaft kulturë. Madje këmbenin herë pas here libra historikë e shkencorë, që u binin në dorë..Nonda, Mitrushi, Fatmiri kanë qenë njerëz me mjaft humor. Me praninë e tyre në mjediset e shtëpisë sonë ata na shkulnin së qeshuri. Mahiri mjaft I heshtur, Ziaudini pak i zymtë, po shumë i dashur etj.

- Cilët nga shokët e tij është burgosur  në vitete e regjimit dhe a ka pasur komente për lidhjet e tij me ta?

Janë burgosur Vasil Vaska, Nexhat Hakiu, Mitrush Kuteli, Mustafa Greblleshi, Petro Marko. Shkakun e vërtetë të burgosjjes së tyre, edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk e di. Nuk ka patur ndonjë koment për lidhjet e tij me ta.

-A ka takuar ndonjëherë Enverin, Mehmetin, Ramizin, Hysni Kapon dhe cilat ishin impresionet?

Është takuar me raste, nëpër mbledhje a në plenume të letërsisë, ku dhe është përshëndetur me shtrëngim duarsh. Ndërsa në fjalimet e tyre për letërsine, krahas emrave kryesorë të letërsisë sonë, kanë renditurr edhe emrin e Sterjos, pra e kanë vlerësuar mjaft krijimtarinë e tij.

Nga takimet me Nonda Bulkën çfarë do të veçoje?

Nonda Bulka  tregonte shpesh në mjedisin tonë familjar, një histori me mësuesin Vasil Vinjau kur vinte fjala për të:
"Zoti Vasil Vinjau dhomën e fjetjes e kishte ngjitur me klasën. Një ditë kishte në zjarr tiganin me qofte. Kur po shpjegonte mësimin, ato filluan të digjeshin e të mbanin erë në klasë. Ne nxënësve  na lëshoi goja lëng.  Që të mos e ndërpriste mësimin, Zoti Vinjau më ngarkoi mua që t'i hiqja qofiet nga zjarri Dhe unë vajta. Era e qofteve më ngacmoi shumë. Provova të parën. Ishte shurmë e shijshme. "Dal të marr edhe një". - thashë me vete. Po ato të shkreta ishin të shjshme, por edhe digjnin, ndaj unë po vonohesha. Zoti Vinjau filloi të ngatërrojë mësimin Nga mësim gjuhe e 'ktheu menjëherë në mësim matematike dhe u jep klasës një problem të tillë: "Kemi pesë qofte, heqim dy, sa mbeten ?"
Unë ndërkohë, nx ora kokën nga dera e thirra:: -Asnjë Zoti mësues!
Tërë klasa kthehu kokën nga më, që ende mbllaçitesha nëpër dhëmbë.. Për nder, i hëngri të tëra qoftet Nonda, s 'më la njëpër be ...-do të përforconte më vonë këtë thënie të Nondës  vetë Zoli Vinjau ". Sterjos i pëlqenle të ngacmonte edhe Nondën, i cilishpesh shakatë ia kthente me "interes".
-Kur dhe në çfarë rrethanash e shkroi romanin Pse?

Sterjoja i përjetonte mjaft vuajtjet e bashkëfshatarëve të tij dhe në përgjithësi të popullit të thjeshtë, varfërinë e tyre që në të shumtën e rasteve vinte nga politikat e mbrapshta që zhvilloheshin nga ata që kishin në dorë fatet e tyre. nga padrejtësitë e shumta sociale që ekzistonin e që preknin pothuajse të gjitha shtresat e shoqërisë sonë. Pikërisht këtej i lindi pyetja pse, e që iu bë si një lajtomotiv në romanin e tij të parë “Pse?!...”, që u shkrua në Derviiçan të Gjirokastrës më 1932- 1933 dhe që u botua në Korçë më 1935.

- Si u prit nga kritika?

Është pritur shumë mirë. Për të është folur shumë. Edhe sot e kësaj dite herë pas here shkruhet për të.

Pse është cilësuar si kryevepra e tij?

Unë mendoj, që ky roman nuk është kryevepra e tij. Kryevepra e tij është  cikli I romaneve “Rilindësit”. Në këtë cikël është shkrirë e tërë kultura e gjithanshme e Sterjos dhe përvoja e tij e pasur në fushën e të shkruarit.

- Cilat ishin mardhëniet e Sterjos me Dritëro Agollin dhe Ismail Kadarenë?

Kanë qenë marrëdhënie të mira. Me që ishte më i moshuar ai është respektuar gjithnjë nga ata. Madje me Ismailin kanë qenë dy vjet në Moskë, për studime posuniversitare. Kështu që  kanë qenë edhe miq....

Ka thënë ndonjë lidhje me femrat ne BS, apo për  simpatitë që kishin femrat e Rusisë për Ismail Kadaren?

Babai im ishte shumë serioz dhe shumë familjar. Ai kurrë nuk ka bërë biseda për femra me mua. Ndërsa për Ismail kadarenë, kurrë nuk më ka folur për këtë pjesë të jetës së tij. Për simpatinë e femrave ruse për Isamilin ëshët folur shumë, madje dhe vetë Helena Kadare. Kanë shumë kujtime të tyre për këtë simpati. (Në fakt në disa intervista të marra nga studentë që kanë mbaruar studimet në BS, më kanë treguar për simpatinë e madhe që kishin ruset për shkrimtarin tonë të madh. Ato pëlqenin artin e tij, por dhe seriozitetin e një mashkulli ideal. Në kujtimet e Helena Kadaresë veccohet ky fakt. Shënimi im-a.zh)

- A është ndaluar ndonjë vepër e tij në regjimin komunist?

Jo, asnjë vepër e tij nuk është ndaluar nga ai regjim. Flitet për romanin “Pse?!”, sikur ishte i ndaluar. Por me urdhër a ligj, jo. Ai u “la në haresë”, mendoj unë , për vetë politikën e kohës që ndiqej: “Personazhet pozitivë duhet të  ishin optimistë, ndërsa personazhi kryesor I këtij romani  ishte pesimmist. Edhe kur u botua seria  e veprave  të tij, ky roman nuk u përfshi në këto vepra, ndërsa në Kosovë është ribotuar disa herë..

- A ka pasur vlerësime në atë regjim?

Në atë sistem kishte  kritikë letrare, nga personalitete me emër të kësaj fushe. Për çdo libër që botohej, në gazetat letrare dhe Nëntori do jepej mendimi kritik për to. Në rastin e Sterjos ky mendim kritik ka qenë mjaft pozitiv. Është vlerësuar pothuajse për të gjithë krijimtarinë e tij letrare, si para çlirimit, ashtu dhe më pas.

Dekorimet e Sterjo  Spasses.

Është  nderuar me çmime të para kombëtare për romanet “Afërdita përsëri në fshat”, “Buzë liqenit”, “Zgjimi”, vëllimin me tregime  “Të fala nga fshati” etj. Ka marrë Çmimin e Republikës i shkallës II për romanin “Ata nuk ishin vetëm” -1954;Urdhërin  “ Flamuri i kuq i punës i klasit I” –Tiranë, më 3.XII. 1975. Dekret Nr. 5361;Urdhërin  “Naim Frashëri” i artë  (Pas vdekjes) – Tiranë më 18.07.2000 Dekret Nr. 2698;Titullin “Nderi i Komunës” –Liqenas , Nr.17, datë 9.05.2003;Titullin “Nderi i qarkut”– Korçë; Vendim Nr.23, dt. 30.07. 2004

----------

